# Been gone for awhile



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been gone for awhile so I figured I'd say Hello and introduce myself to the newer people. My name is Chris and I live in Fort Mohave Arizona.
I usually make all kinds of crafts and props throughout the year but this year I haven't created anything at all due to life getting in the way darn it!
But after seeing the movie Amusement I am all about creating a clown similar to the movies to sit infront of my house and greet everyone. The movie isn't all that great but I got alot of inspiration from watching it so it was worth the hour or so of my time. So as of yet that is the only thing planned for this year. I love the inspiration and imagination from the people on this site. Can't wait to see what you've all got in the works forthis year. :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome back, Az!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey AZ! Good to have you back.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome back to the party Kittie!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome back


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome back!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You don't think we forgot you????

WB AZKittie74


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you all, it is great to be back. You've all done some amazing work while I was away, think it is gonna take months to go thru all the posts n pics


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome back Kittie! I'm one of the newbies, so I'm very glad to get a chance to meet you!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

here kitty kitty---aw there you are--- hi AZ


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome back !!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back, AzKittie!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome back Kittie.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome back.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thankx ya'll, your the sweetest ;O)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad your back Chris


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Welcome back AzKittie!*


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Wb Az!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey AZ.. Welcome back
dont feel bad I too have been laxing..
way too much
I will have to look up that movie .do not know it


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great to see you AZK


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's about time! Welcome back. And yeah life has been getting in the way grrrrr


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome back AZ I too haven't been around much since last halloween maybe Ill reintroduce myself too.


----------

